# Kettering Town Football Ground - April 2014



## Northantz_Urbex (Apr 9, 2014)

So i finished work at 12 and had the urge to go to 1 of my favorite derelict places in my home town being the now completely run down football club of K.T.F.C this place brings back so many memories as i have been here so many times to watch them play as a young boy all the way up till it closed then after it closed too  Its saddening to see it deteriorate and know any time soon it will no longer be there as of some of the good memories i have of it. The claim to fame this club has is when the football legend Paul Gascoigne became the manager of the club for a short period of time but due to some issues he had he didn't last long.Rockingham Road was a football stadium in Kettering, Northamptonshire, England. It was home to Kettering Town F.C. who play in the Southern Football League, from 1897 until 2011. At the time of its closure, the ground had a capacity of 6,264, of which 1,800 was seated.On 4 August 2011 Kettering Town club moved into Nene Park after agreeing a long term lease with the landlord. On 19 December 2011 the ground was repossessed by bailiffs acting on behalf of the owner Ben Pickering. A notice on the entry to the ground read,
“Pursuant to Clause 5 of the [May 1998 lease between Kettering Town Management Ltd and Ben Pickering Ltd], we as authorised agents of the said Ben Pickering Ltd have this day re-entered the premises demised by the said lease and the said lease is thereby determined absolutely.”





















































































































And here's a few pictures from the top of one of the floodlights from back in August last year (pics took on smartphone) 
















Thanks for looking


----------



## MrDan (Apr 9, 2014)

Liking the photo of the speaker, nice to see you got to the top of the floodlights


----------



## chazman (Apr 9, 2014)

theyre great pics really enjoyed them.sad state there now though.ive worked in the cctv room on matchdays there.yea gazza only lasted about 30 odd days.his demons affected his work sadly


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 9, 2014)

I love this one its just so different..Thanks for sharing..sooner you than me going up them floodlights


----------



## Northantz_Urbex (Apr 9, 2014)

chazman said:


> gazza only lasted about 30 odd days.his demons affected his work sadly



Indeed a big shame as if he was in a good frame of mind he probably could have done the club some good


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice one! Love derelict stadiums! Fantastic shots, and loving that you went up a floodlight!


----------



## krela (Apr 10, 2014)

I always find something a bit post-apocalyptic about places like this. Nice one!


----------



## Northantz_Urbex (Apr 12, 2014)

Found this picture today of the football ground in 1982 when a crane tipped over and smashed through the wall so thought id post it as it made me LOL  its a bit late for the danger sign as i dont think its going to tip over any more


----------



## Miz_Firestorm (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice report hun


----------



## Ace5150 (Apr 12, 2014)

I thought the grass would be longer on the pitch............looks like my back garden Im too lazy to mow it this weekend!


----------



## Northantz_Urbex (Apr 12, 2014)

Ace5150 said:


> I thought the grass would be longer on the pitch............looks like my back garden Im too lazy to mow it this weekend!


It doesnt seem long in the pictures but its easily 12" long its all matted together and in a right state


----------



## chazman (Apr 21, 2014)

quote: its easily 12"long its all matted together and in a right state. NO THATS MY GIRLFRIENDS P*B*C HAIR!!!


----------



## Simon-G (Apr 22, 2014)

Nice report, especially the fact you have a personal attachment to the ground always think that adds to the post.


----------



## Superkoz (Apr 27, 2014)

Did they need to leave there? I never understood why they went to Rushden???


----------



## urbanisle (Apr 27, 2014)

I do like a football ground, nice pictures.


----------

